# HR34 front panel says 480P?



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the resolution set to 1080P on the settings, but my front panel says 480P. This is for any channel I watch. The picture seems the same, I'm just curious about why it says 480P. It also says 480P if I press the format button


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spurbs said:


> I have the resolution set to 1080P on the settings, but my front panel says 480P. This is for any channel I watch. The picture seems the same, I'm just curious about why it says 480P. It also says 480P *if I press the format button*


1080p only outputs with a 1080p program.

Keep pressing the format button until you get the resolution you want.
Sounds like you have native off, and it stays at the last resolution you selected.


----------



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

I understand that the receiver will display whatever resolution the program is, but no matter what channel I put it on, the receiver light on front panel says 480p. In the settings I only have 1080P selected and Native off. Does that light even matter? Or am I losing resolution because I it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spurbs said:


> I understand that the receiver will display whatever resolution the program is, but no matter what channel I put it on, the receiver light on front panel says 480p. In the settings I only have 1080P selected and Native off. Does that light even matter? Or am I losing resolution because I it?


Say you're tuned to a 720p channel.
You're NOT going to get 1080p out of the receiver.
If you're seeing 480p on the front panel and when pressing the format button, "odds are" you're watching 480p.
What does your TV show it's getting?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You might have forced your receiver into SD mode.

Press and hold the Exit button and see what message comes to the screen.
If it tells you it is switching to HD that is what happened.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

spurbs said:


> I understand that the receiver will display whatever resolution the program is, but no matter what channel I put it on, the receiver light on front panel says 480p. In the settings I* only have 1080P selected* and Native off. Does that light even matter? Or am I losing resolution because I it?


If you have only 1080p selected in the resolutions, The Format button will not do anything with the resolution. It will cycle thru all that you have selected.

I think you should also select the 1080i resolution.


----------



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

My tv says 1920x1080/60p

I held exit button down and it said "now in sd mode" so I switched it back to HD mode

I am watching Notre Dame on NBC now. The picture looks right, so I don't know

I switched to an On Demand showing of Prometheus and the light changed to 1080p, then I tried NBC again and the light went back to 480p


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You should at least check the 1080i box.


----------



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

I also selected 1080i in the settings, and when I pressed the format button it changed the resolution to 1080i on the screen and the light. 

I appreciate the feedback. I always had only 1080p selected so I don't know what changed


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It seems like nothing changed, and the system is working as designed. If the only resolution you had selected was 1080p, then that is the only resolution the box will allow. But since most content is not 1080p, non-1080p content will default to 480, apparently.

Remember that 1080p as a delivery format and 1080p as a native screen format are really two different things. 1080p the delivery format, at least for consumers, implies a source frame rate of 24. 1080p as a screen display format is only telling us that the native pixel map is 1920x1080 (the map everything else must be scaled to) and that the display is progressive in nature (implying that it deinterlaces all interlaced content). It also implies a native frame or field rate of 60 fps (actually 59.94), and many sets are locked to that rate implying the need for 3:2 pulldown with 1080p24 content. More sophisticated TVs can scan at multiples of 24, and so do not need pulldown.

Even HD or SD video telecined from 24 fps content and delivered as 1080i30 or 720p60 is actually transmitted as 24 fps, surprisingly enough, and pulldown recreates the missing frames locally at the STB by duplicating the transmitted frames, x3 for even fields and x2 for odd fields, unless the TV is equipped to scan in multiples of 24, such as 72, 120, 240, or 480. That is referred to as "film mode", and is done to take advantage of the efficiency of not transmitting duplicated frames.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And what does this have to do with him not checking 1080i?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> And what does this have to do with him not checking 1080i?


Probably a lot more than whining about my post has to do with anything.

There is obvious confusion when a poster starts talking about how their TV is 1080p in a post about delivery resolutions. Clarification of posted issues is one of the big reasons why we post here. An open opportunity to moan is not. If it's too much information for pointed little heads to be appreciative of, then why not just move along; the forum does not insist on any requirement from you to understand, or to chime in just to *****. Back under the bridge.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TomCat said:


> the forum does not insist on any requirement from...


A family environment and playing nice with each other is a requisite, though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, let's just get back to helping people, not being rude to people. It doesn't matter who started it, please let's just eat back to topic.

Thanks.


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

Try checking under Settings>Display>Video and see what Native is set to. Try changing it from your current setting and see if that makes a difference to the display resolution. That setting seems to make a difference on my HR24-100. Also check under Display>TV Resolutions and make sure that 480 is not the only box checked.


----------

